# Saying, "Hi all!"



## Sjm5110 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hello!

I'm a newly married stay at home wife and mom whom NO ONE who knew me 2 years ago would ever believe. I am a good wife to a good man but, know I will be needing advice-heck I already need it....unfortunately I do not have anyone to turn to for advice save my 88 year old southern grandma who believes everything a man does is right (besides cheating). 

I know what it means to run a household efficiently and to show my husband I respect and love him but, there is so much I don't know in terms of a marriage; never had an example (grandpa passed a long time ago & my parents never married). Anyway Hi again and don't be shy to leave sweet advice and comments or constructive criticism for me 

Thank you all in advance. 

P.S. I have never participated in a forum before...will get the hang of it soon!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Sjm5110 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm a newly married stay at home wife and mom whom NO ONE who knew me 2 years ago would ever believe. I am a good wife to a good man but, know I will be needing advice-heck I already need it....unfortunately I do not have anyone to turn to for advice save my 88 year old southern grandma who believes everything a man does is right (besides cheating).
> 
> ...


*You will absolutely love it here at TAM, m'dear! 

I simply cannot think of a better accumulation of intelligent and common sense people to give you heartfelt advice and counsel!

Welcome to the fold!*


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

Before your marriage hits too many rough spots, I would suggest BOTH you and hubby read The 5 Love Languages, take the quiz in back, and discuss with each other. A lot of misunderstandings can be avoided by knowing what your partner's primary language(s) are.

Keep open lines of communication between you & husband. In all areas, most important the bedroom. If he is doing something that feels good, let him know.

Neither one of you are mind readers!

Best of luck,


----------



## Sjm5110 (Sep 29, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

